
An Automat is a fast food restaurant where foods and drink are served by vending machines. - pius
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automat
======
RobGR
I have always wondered why these died out. I have never seen one myself, but
they seem the most efficient and streamlined way to run a restaurant. It would
possible to provide high-quality food for fast food prices via the this
system.

I would make the dining area wrap around the kitchen, and have big windows
allowing the diners to see the kitchen, and be assured the food was prepared
cleanly.

~~~
kingkongrevenge
There was an article in the NY Times sometime this year about the last one in
the US closing down in NYC. You could contact the owner.

------
tptacek
... and?

~~~
davidw
A recollection: my wife and I were touring Alhambra (La Alhambra is what the
spanish called it, but 'Al' is apparently the article in Arabic, so La
Alhambra is a bit redundant) in Spain, and after walking around the whole
thing were a bit tired. We walked out past some vending machines to the
benches, and glanced at what was on offer: not only candy bars and fizzy
drinks, but sandwiches, which we laughed at... who would eat a sandwich that
had been sitting around under the Spanish sun all day; either it was chock
full of potent chemicals, or it was already growing a disgusting range of
nasties. Relaxing on the bench a few minutes later, we noticed a guy walk
past, waving a few of the sandwiches, and exclaiming to his wife in a proud
tone that he'd found something to eat. I guess the British deserve their
reputation for not being picky eaters?

------
Flemlord
They have these everywhere in Europe. And yes, they're as gross as they sound.
Apparently Europeans love tasteless sandwiches made up of mostly bread, with a
single slice of meat or cheese between the slices. They serve them everywhere,
in restaurants, on trains, and in the automats.

------
sown
The idea of an automated fast food place sometimes wants to come back.

<http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20030801/1345236_F.shtml>

------
twopoint718
Reminds me of the "ticket" restaurants in Japan.

------
speek
Why yes, yes it is.

Has anybody seen Dark City? There's a great example of one in there. Its where
the guy loses his wallet.

~~~
brandnewlow
That's EXACTLY what I thought of when I saw this post. Great movie.

------
josefresco
The peak of humanities's "do everything from the car" mentality.

